# comparable systems to control4?? central audio, video, lighting



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky250 said:


> Hey guys I am looking for a system that is comparable to control4 in the sense that it fully integrates centralized home audio, video, lighting control, and security alarm systems. I have searched the net but not found anything.
> 
> Is it possible to piece a few brands together?


This might help.

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/pc-home/


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> This might help.
> 
> http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/pc-home/


Thanks for the link Harry. Ive gone through the site and with all the different equipment there im still confused. Its hard to know clearly if a certain brand can integrate all these things ( central audio, video, lighting control, security ) all through the same program, being able to control from an ipad or lcd monitor. Pretty much exactly what control4 does but not as expensive. Also I have a past client with control4 and he as a lot of issues with it and theres lag in his system.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.homeauto.com/main.asp HAI
http://www.crestron.com/ Crestron
http://www.coloradovnet.com/home/default.aspx 3VNet

Are just some I've used.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

sparky250 said:


> Hey guys I am looking for a system that is comparable to control4 in the sense that it fully integrates centralized home audio, video, lighting control, and security alarm systems. I have searched the net but not found anything.
> 
> Is it possible to piece a few brands together?



Lets start with anything that does everything does nothing well....now the question is what do you plan on using to control all this equipment???


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/harmony-1100

Not sure about the alarm system but this will do everything else. Make sure to use the additional remote RF extender.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Fredman said:


> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/harmony-1100
> 
> Not sure about the alarm system but this will do everything else. Make sure to use the additional remote RF extender.


So, you would buy a remote for everyone in the house, or one remote for everyone to lose??


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

There is, and it's a lot less costly than Control4, but since it doesn't cost a limb or two, it's not something that'll work out of the box, some programming assembly may be required. 

And since you're really close to my market, I'm not sharing it LOL :jester:


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I use and have had excellent results with HAI omni proII controllers.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

BEAMEUP said:


> I use and have had excellent results with HAI omni proII controllers.


Have you compared it to Crestron, Control4, AMX etc? I have 2 requests for bids right now that the system I'm usually using won't work for - the developer wants AV on the same app, while I'm trying to push Apple TV on the Remote app.

Haven't had much experience with HAI other than minor changes.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Modern Castle Inc. said:


> So, you would buy a remote for everyone in the house, or one remote for everyone to lose??


Why do you need more than one remote? Maybe I not understand application.


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Fredman said:


> Why do you need more than one remote? Maybe I not understand application.


I guess my point was there is no need for a remote or integration anymore, iPhones and iPods can be used instead then integration doesn't matter as long as each system has an app. Then everyone has there own controller and they always know where it is....


----------

